
Web providers must limit internet's carbon footprint, say experts - hko
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/may/03/internet-carbon-footprint
======
azgolfer
AGW is a myth.

<http://www.climateaudit.org/>

------
ajkirwin
I'm sorry, but no. Why should I have to?

It's hardly my fault if governments, regulators and companies cannot build
enough power plants.

~~~
bitwize
Because saving the planet relies on all of us.

The power is YOURS.

~~~
anamax
If AGW is actually an issue, saving the planet relies on getting the no-nukes
folks out of the way.

And don't get me started about flying Air Force One to photo ops, even to a
wind turbine factory.

~~~
bitwize
Large-scale nuclear power is not an option until the waste-disposal problem is
solved safely and cost-effectively. Good luck with that.

